# Harvard Police Officer Full Time Positions



## j809

JOB POSTING: PATROL OFFICER
OPEN: 9/21/2021 CLOSES: 10/21/2021
The Town of Harvard Police Department is currently accepting applications for full-time police officer positions. Harvard is a town in Worcester County, located 25 miles west-northwest of Boston along Route 2 and 495 with a population of approximately 6,500 residents. Our ideal candidate is a motivated, results driven individual who is committed to problem solving and community engagement.

Minimum Requirements: Full-Time Police Academy (MPTC recruit academy graduate). Candidates holding a bachelor’s degree in criminal justice; or related field, and full-time experience will be given preference. (Please note: Minimum of Associate’s Degree is required for appointment as a police officer with our agency). Candidates must possess a valid Massachusetts driver’s license, and have or be able to obtain a valid Massachusetts LTC. All candidates must be able to certify under the new Massachusetts POST standards.

Salary range: Min. $53,872 – Max. $69,139, plus differential and education incentive. Differential is $3,120 Evenings and $3,744 Midnights. Education incentives for non-Quinn candidates are $5,000 for Associate’s Degree, $8,000 for Bachelor’s Degree and $10,000 for Master’s Degree. Any candidate who is currently receiving Quinn Bill benefits, and was Quinn eligible prior to 2009, will continue to receive Quinn Bill benefits.

Other benefits include a 4/2 schedule, health coverage, paid holidays, longevity pay, sick-time buyback, detective stipend, and uniform allowance. We offer a number of opportunities such as participation in CEMLEC specialized units, ample paid training, overtime pay and details.

Candidates will need to complete and pass all phases of the selection process including interviews, extensive background investigation, medical and psychological examinations. Due to the anticipated large number of applications, only those candidates moving forward in the process will be contacted.
A resume and cover letter should be submitted electronically by e-mail only to Acting Chief James Babu at [email protected]
*Posting Link*


----------

